# Will any ups work with a tivo roamio?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I thinking of but a 1500 ups for my tivo and cable modem and router


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, just about any UPS will work with a Roamio.

As to how to select one, how long do you want it to run your equipment in the event of a power failure.

Personally, I only want mine to last long enough to stay running during short power interruptions. 15 minutes would be fine for my requirements. If it is anything longer than that I'm okay with my TiVo shutting down at that point.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> I thinking of but a 1500 ups for my tivo and cable modem and router


With a 1500VA unit you should have an hour or more if the TiVo is the only device. My UPS powers the TV, AVR, and Router. Obviously I would power off the TV and AVR if the power failed and I was home. If I wasn't home those devices would not be on anyhow. You could get an APC or lower price unit or go for 1000VA if it's just the TiVo. It doesn't have to be "smart" also since that would need a PC connected for full functionality.

My power sucks so I have four UPS units. I have never had a device fail for unknown reasons or missed a recording.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

For me, all that I really need is a small UPC to cover short power glitches. Whenever the power goes out, inevitably my Comcast service also goes out at the same time (TV, Internet, VoIP) . So there is nothing to record anyway.


----------



## JNEggie (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a TRIPP LITE SU1500RTXLCD2U 1500VA 1350W UPS Smart in my network rack running my network and 2 TiVo Roamio Pros. According to the web interface, I can get about 2.5 hours of run time.

If I am wanting more run time, I can add expansion battery packs to the UPS and get a longer run time.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think any TiVo's are EnergyStar 5.0 compliant, so any UPS should do the job. However, if you have any other equipment also connected to the UPS that uses Active PFC power supplies, you may want to consider "pure" sine wave or UPS' for PFC power supplies. Today, they don't cost any more than like non-PFC UPS'.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> I thinking of but a 1500 ups for my tivo and cable modem and router


1500VA is a LOT of juice, and frankly a waste of your money. With UPS, you only need a few seconds of backup to at worst, a few minutes. Amazon just had a sale yesterday on 350VA APC units for like $28, that serves my TiVo and ChromeBox just fine. I don't attach my receiver or TV to the battery backup portion, just the surge protection.

If the power is out, I doubt I need ready access to watch TV. IF we're talking an emergency, then maybe, but if that ever happens I guess I can plug in the TV at that point.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> I don't think any TiVo's are EnergyStar 5.0 compliant, so any UPS should do the job. However, if you have any other equipment also connected to the UPS that uses Active PFC power supplies, you may want to consider "pure" sine wave or UPS' for PFC power supplies. Today, they don't cost any more than like non-PFC UPS'.


I had ups on my pc and it didn't help at all. When the power went out the pc would shut off to.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I had ups on my pc and it didn't help at all. When the power went out the pc would shut off to.


If they went out at the same time either the UPS was too small, or the PC was hooked up to it incorrectly. (long shot the UPS was never set up properly and the battery wasn't connected as some require)


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> I had ups on my pc and it didn't help at all. When the power went out the pc would shut off to.


Most likely the battery in your ups has gone bad, time to change the battery or get a new ups.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Philmatic said:


> 1500VA is a LOT of juice, and frankly a waste of your money. With UPS, you only need a few seconds of backup to at worst, a few minutes. Amazon just had a sale yesterday on 350VA APC units for like $28, that serves my TiVo and ChromeBox just fine. I don't attach my receiver or TV to the battery backup portion, just the surge protection.
> 
> If the power is out, I doubt I need ready access to watch TV. IF we're talking an emergency, then maybe, but if that ever happens I guess I can plug in the TV at that point.


I bought the same for my Roamio  It will help with any glitches or rapid power up and down action that occurs in my household from time to time.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or you had the PC plugged into the "protected" outlets and not the ones fed from the battery.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

pwlcheng said:


> Most likely the battery in your ups has gone bad, time to change the battery or get a new ups.


And don't screw around if the battery needs to be changed. An old UPS with a bad battery can do more harm than good. I've seen one bounce the power on and off rapidly to the devices it was supposed to be protecting during a power outage.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> 1500VA is a LOT of juice, and frankly a waste of your money. With UPS, you only need a few seconds of backup to at worst, a few minutes. Amazon just had a sale yesterday on 350VA APC units for like $28, that serves my TiVo and ChromeBox just fine. I don't attach my receiver or TV to the battery backup portion, just the surge protection.
> 
> If the power is out, I doubt I need ready access to watch TV. IF we're talking an emergency, then maybe, but if that ever happens I guess I can plug in the TV at that point.


Just make sure you get a UPS that the beeping can be disabled. Many of the lower end ones don't allow you to disable the beeping which would be extremely annoying.

I use the APC 1500 UPSs with extended runtime batteries. I want to be able to watch TV, be online etc when ever the power is out. So anything I can do with my electronic devices while the power is on, I am able to do it when the power is out.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Just make sure you get a UPS that the beeping can be disabled. Many of the lower end ones don't allow you to disable the beeping which would be extremely annoying.
> 
> I use the APC 1500 UPSs with extended runtime batteries. I want to be able to watch TV, be online etc when ever the power is out. So anything I can do with my electronic devices while the power is on, I am able to do it when the power is out.


*Amen*, brother! Not being able to disable the alarm is the worst!

I've been buying Cyberpower UPSes lately due to discovering that low-end APS devices have a design flaw that causes them to often permanently fail when the battery goes bad. But in my mind any UPS is better than none if you have an electronic device you care about.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I got my apc 1500 ups hooked up to my TiVo, tuning adaptor, cable modem, router and TiVo stream. it says I have 90 mins of power. I didn't know I could buy a battery backup for the ups. that would give me over 3 hours of backup power.

most of the time the power goes out for 1 second.



aaronwt said:


> Just make sure you get a UPS that the beeping can be disabled. Many of the lower end ones don't allow you to disable the beeping which would be extremely annoying.
> 
> I use the APC 1500 UPSs with extended runtime batteries. I want to be able to watch TV, be online etc when ever the power is out. So anything I can do with my electronic devices while the power is on, I am able to do it when the power is out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I got my apc 1500 ups hooked up to my TiVo, tuning adaptor, cable modem, router and TiVo stream. it says I have 90 mins of power. I didn't know I could buy a battery backup for the ups. that would give me over 3 hours of backup power.
> 
> most of the time the power goes out for 1 second.


It depends on the model. But in the back there is a wide port for the connector that goes to the extended runtime battery.


----------

